# Morning Report for 07/20/04



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

The Best morning this year as far as fish catch Blues and more Blues total of 9 kept only one and no Sea Robins


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Perseverance pays off, good job Coco.  

What size were your blues running?

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Shaggy

They are all in the 10 to 12 # range I took the morning off today so I can't tell you what happen this morning but I will be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

cocoflea said:


> Shaggy
> 
> They are all in the 10 to 12 # range I took the morning off today so I can't tell you what happen this morning but I will be back at it tomorrow.


Hey David being a southern guy, I'm trying to figure out if you mistyped or I just cant believe it. Is that 10-12inch range or 10-12 pound range.  

If pound range, I might have to make a trip north.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Sorry about that 10 to 12 Pounds is what I met and while were on the subject there will be know weekend report I didn't get a chance to go out I look at my yard and house and I had to spend sometime in it and I knew if I when fishing it would not have gotten done so against my better judgement I didn't go in will start back on Wednesday


----------

